# AZD/DMOC ccshell and Windows XP end-of-life



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i tried WINE on linux Fedora Core many years ago and it did not go good for me. When i went to load XP it somehow destroyed my linux user account.

i'm just going to buy a cheap laptop with XP already on it and dedicate it for DMOC use and other development projects and not connect it to the internet. i've got no use for micro$loft's crappy planned-obsolesence software and their so-called 'support' which is just one patch after another (like every tuesday). So there is no need for their support or no worries about the java security holes either.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Well, I do two different things, depending on my mood. 

Sometimes I run XP in a virtual machine and run CCShell in there. I use VirtualBox which supports hardware acceleration and can take USB devices attached to the host and redirect them into the VM. This lets you use all of the Azure Dynamics tools.

Other times I run CCShell 3.1.8 on Window 7. Yes, it can work. Generally trying to do so is an exercise in frustration. It will randomly disconnect from the DMOC and require being reset. Sometimes you'll get 5 seconds, sometimes 5 minutes. I have found that sometimes switching to compatibility mode and/or running as Admin would make it work better. It's really irritating and you'll have to try all sorts of things but it can work.

If there were more market for things I'd reverse engineer the comm protocol and make something more future proof but it really isn't worth it. There are probably a grand total of like 100 people that still need to use CCShell and we've all just got to suffer.


----------



## sminvt (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm one of the suffering 100, lost the ccs file for my pedal controlled dmoc. Am able to get my xp to connect via hyperterminal and have acquired a screenshot of the banner page. it's from 2008. and ideas on finding the proper ccs file?


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

sminvt said:


> I'm one of the suffering 100, lost the ccs file for my pedal controlled dmoc. Am able to get my xp to connect via hyperterminal and have acquired a screenshot of the banner page. it's from 2008. and ideas on finding the proper ccs file?


Which DMOC and motor are you using? What voltage level are you running at? You could probably use one from someone who has the same DMOC, motor, and a similar voltage level.


----------



## sminvt (Apr 25, 2011)

I have a 2008 DMOC 445 Pedal driving an AC24LS configured in Wye and running at 270-390v. 108 calib 40's. Orion BMS, Manzineta pfc20, Solectria dc-dc. Through the generosity of an old Solectria colleague I have been able to acquite a copy of the ccs software for my dmoc. Now if my xp is up to it I'll be able to adjust the dmoc settings for the new higher voltage pack.


----------



## CKidder (Dec 12, 2009)

Try the attached file. This should match your DMOC and allow you to use CCShell. The CCS file actually doesn't change based on voltage or delta/wye or any of that. There is a separate .PAR file that specifies those things. Presumably the values are already set in your controller so you just need the CCS file to be able to view the settings and change anything you need to.


----------



## racunniff (Jan 14, 2009)

CKidder said:


> There is a separate .PAR file that specifies those things. Presumably the values are already set in your controller so you just need the CCS file to be able to view the settings and change anything you need to.


Yep, and you can make your own .PAR file by saving the parameters from the controller to disk. I'd highly recommend doing that before you go changing things.


----------

